# Live ASX feeds for Mac?



## FFF Racing (13 April 2008)

G'day All,

Does anyone know of a program for a Mac that can supply live ASX feeds?

Cheers


----------



## Rockhoundnz (14 April 2008)

There are loads of them if you run Windows on the Mac. (lots of traders are doing that now)


----------



## FFF Racing (15 April 2008)

Thanks for the info,

I run Microsoft Office on my Mac. I am with etrade and they don't support anything to do with Mac (would have been nice to know before I signed up!).

So could you give me an idea of what I can use.

Cheers


----------



## Rockhoundnz (16 April 2008)

What I meant was, if you use Boot Camp on the Mac you can run Windows on it and then your Mac IS a Windows-based PC, so you can run all the usual software that other traders use and it will be supported by your broker because while you have that set-up running it IS a PC. It might be the easiest way to get around the Mac thing, and still allows you to use your nice Mac for other stuff.


----------



## FFF Racing (16 April 2008)

Thanks for the info I will give it a shot.

I appreciate your help.

Cheers


----------

